# Cornerstone Vacation Ownership



## dmurray007 (Oct 13, 2019)

Anyone have any dealings with this company


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 13, 2019)

dmurray007 said:


> Anyone have any dealings with this company



No .
 I Googled them - a lot of words / little clarity - in my opinion .
looks to be Canadian based .

what is the reason for the question ?


----------



## dmurray007 (Oct 16, 2019)

I also saw their info come up on a FB page and contacted them to find out more about them. Have a Mexican TS (Vidanta/Grand Mayan) I am not using and might be interested in renting. Have an appoint to meet with them to discuss my TS. I am well aware of the scams for buying timeshares. I got burning a couple of years ago before I found Tugs. I am a member of the Vidanta Owners group now so I am much more informed.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 16, 2019)

We were contacted by Cornerstone. They claim they can get you a quit deed on your current timeshare. I have googled them and it sounds to me like a scam....there was actually a discussion on this board a few years back.


----------



## rz9btd (Nov 23, 2019)

dmurray007 said:


> Anyone have any dealings with this company


Yes...  I visited them in Vaughn this winter for the disposal of two Carriage Hills units we bought 15 and ten years ago. Followed the process and of course, paid upfront on their first fee of over $6000.00 The fees are $US converted to CND and payable by a credit card that is then sent through PayPal( for some reason). 
I sent all the paperwork to the person I was working with and then waited. Their Collingwood Rep then called for the second payment for the legal work etc. and I paid $1700 for that and waited. 
They then called and wanted the third payment for the sale of the one unit and I finally sent that payment on my CC. I have not paid their fee for the second Carriage Hills unit. 
I tried emailing and calling but they are now very quiet and not responding. ( I wonder why.....).


----------



## Harmina (Nov 23, 2019)

rz9btd said:


> Yes...  I visited them in Vaughn this winter for the disposal of two Carriage Hills units we bought 15 and ten years ago. Followed the process and of course, paid upfront on their first fee of over $6000.00 The fees are $US converted to CND and payable by a credit card that is then sent through PayPal( for some reason).
> I sent all the paperwork to the person I was working with and then waited. Their Collingwood Rep then called for the second payment for the legal work etc. and I paid $1700 for that and waited.
> They then called and wanted the third payment for the sale of the one unit and I finally sent that payment on my CC. I have not paid their fee for the second Carriage Hills unit.
> I tried emailing and calling but they are now very quiet and not responding. ( I wonder why.....).




That is terrible. So sorry that you have now lost all that money by trying to get rid of your weeks up at CH. 
Cornerstone out of Vaughn still continues to call and wanting us to meet with them. The lady's name is Rosemary....she certainly sounds convincing that they are able to help. I was actually thinking of meeting with them after refusing several times, just to hear their spiel.  Thank you so much for posting this. The next time she calls I will let her know that I now know for a fact that they are a scam.....


----------



## cd5 (Nov 24, 2019)

We have several members in the Carriage Hills Facebook group who have reported paying money to Cornerstone to get out of our resort - one as recently as Sept 13th. She contacted them days later to cancel but got no sign of life and had to contact her credit card company to block the transaction ~$10,000 dollars. They have retained about $1500 she paid by cheque. Champion scammers - Corey Stegemann their principal, also started up Cyria Group and Genescy - seems to change names once exposed. Up to very recently he was on the board of CVOA (doesn't reflect well on them...) Stay far away they will take your money with no results.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Nov 25, 2019)

cd5 said:


> Corey Stegemann their principal, also started up Cyria Group and Genescy - seems to change names once exposed. Up to very recently he was on the board of CVOA (doesn't reflect well on them...) Stay far away they will take your money with no results.


This CVOA appears to behave like a front for Canadian timeshare crooks.  Timeshare sales weasels and exit companies go hand-in-hand in ripping off Canadians.


----------

